# 合宿する



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
そのために,みんなで*合宿して*細かいことを取り決めています。 

 Interviewee was talking about how staff conceived an original stage of anime, but I am not sure about the acceptions of 合宿する here.
I don't know if 合宿する implicates it's was a "camping site" (forest stuff). When you use 合宿する, can we infer it's most likely more than a day?
Thank you very much.


----------



## frequency

Don't you know the verb "cram" (1.2)? This 合宿する contains this meaning. They crammed into a meeting room all day to discuss 細かいこと things. This is a bit irregular or unusual occasion.


----------



## 810senior

To begin with we don't know much about it because there is not any clue found in the context that tells us where they are going to camp out, but this idea seems to imply that they gather around in a specific place to discuss a problem and come to a conclusion as a whole.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Don't you know the verb "cram" (1.2)? This 合宿する contains this meaning. They crammed into a meeting room all day to discuss 細かいこと things. This is a bit irregular or unusual occasion.
> View attachment 21191


Hahaha. I was thinking about fire, marshmallows...  I don't knew the verb "cram"... 面白い。友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


810senior said:


> To begin with we don't know much about it because there is not any clue found in the context that tells us where they are going to camp out, but this idea seems to imply that they gather around in a specific place to discuss a problem and come to a conclusion as a whole.


He does not say a word.  友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

がっしゅく【合宿】の意味 - goo国語辞書

合宿 means people spend days and nights together in a single place to have meetings and discussions or other activities, usually at least more than a couple of days. The place is not necessarily in the wild. There are special facilities for this kind of 合宿 or 研修: 研修施設,合宿施設. They resemble more "hotels" than tents in the wild. 
Staff members may use their own company's building for 合宿.

In my experience, staff members spend at least three days and two nights or more, when I describe "合宿(研修)."
If the duration is only two days  including one night, I call it 宿泊研修, not 合宿研修.（But maybe other Japanese may call it 合宿研修. I don't know.)

For example, 合宿免許, for getting a driver's licence, usually needs 2 weeks.
強化合宿, for university athletes, usually takes more than several days, and in the daytime they are not packed or crammed in a room. They may run on the road, or play in the gym or in the ground.

In your context, I decided myself that they spend at least one night, and spend at least two days.
最低1泊以上の泊まり込み (Staying one or more nights together) is necessary to call it 合宿, in my humble opinion.

Or maybe 合宿 only means "*overnight together*" including a little sleep.
It may be a figurative speech.
そのために,みんなで*合宿して*細かいことを取り決めています。
≒そのために,みんなで*夜も一緒に泊まり込んで*細かいことを取り決めています。
≒そのために,みんなで*(みんなで）徹夜して*細かいことを取り決めています。
≒＜ーー＞そのために,みんなで*缶詰になって*細かいことを取り決めています。（＃２）

edit) I'm on the premise that the context is one of the series of Kenshiromusou's questions here. The context is an interview with one of the creators of the Anime, 北斗の拳, and I'm on the premise that the speaker doesn't necessarily speak grammatically-correct or as-dictionary-defined-wording Japanese. 
For example, logically speaking, "みんなで合宿する" may be a redundant and incorrect experssion because it means みんなで"みんなで泊まる", to those who are very keen to "correct" Japanese. haha (just joking)
I want to say that there must be native-individual-speaker's vagueness and difference against wording because they've learned and used wording not by dictionaries, but by their actual lives and experiences.
Each individual's definition against a word may "differ" more or less, and we usually ignore the difference, except some situations such as making a dictionary, making a law, making a business contract, or discussing on here.

この文面の「合宿」が「泊まり込む・夜を過ごす」という意味が含まれているのか、「缶詰状態」(で一日以内のそれも昼間だけ？、または宿泊も含んで数日？）のことを意味しているのかは、究極のところ、話者本人に確認しないとわからないことだと思いますが、普通はネイティブは適当に自分なりの解釈で読み飛ばしているのが実情だと思います。どっちでもいいこと（といってはおしまい）ですが、「みんなで並々ならぬ時間を裂いて、とか、みんなで並々ならぬ努力をして、みんなで大層頑張って」くらいの意味としてこの話者は言ってるのだろう、と読み飛ばしばしているのではないでしょうか。
少なくとも野原でのキャンプやキャンプファイヤーや焼きマシュマロは想起しません。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> がっしゅく【合宿】の意味 - goo国語辞書
> 
> 合宿 means people spend days and nights together in a single place to have meetings and discussions or other activities, usually at least more than a couple of days. The place is not necessarily in the wild. There are special facilities for this kind of 合宿 or 研修: 研修施設,合宿施設. They resemble more "hotels" than tents in the wild.
> Staff members may use their own company's building for 合宿.
> 
> In my experience, staff members spend at least three days and two nights or more, when I describe "合宿(研修)."
> If the duration is only two days  including one night, I call it 宿泊研修, not 合宿研修.（But maybe other Japanese may call it 合宿研修. I don't know.)
> 
> For example, 合宿免許, for getting a driver's licence, usually needs 2 weeks.
> 強化合宿, for university athletes, usually takes more than several days, and in the daytime they are not packed or crammed in a room. They may run on the road, or play in the gym or in the ground.
> 
> In your context, I decided myself that they spend at least one night, and spend at least two days.
> 最低1泊以上の泊まり込み (Staying one or more nights together) is necessary to call it 合宿, in my humble opinion.
> 
> Or maybe 合宿 only means "*overnight together*" including a little sleep.
> It may be a figurative speech.
> そのために,みんなで*合宿して*細かいことを取り決めています。
> ≒そのために,みんなで*夜も一緒に泊まり込んで*細かいことを取り決めています。
> ≒そのために,みんなで*(みんなで）徹夜して*細かいことを取り決めています。
> ≒＜ーー＞そのために,みんなで*缶詰になって*細かいことを取り決めています。（＃２）
> 
> edit) I'm on the premise that the context is one of the series of Kenshiromusou's questions here. The context is an interview with one of the creators of the Anime, 北斗の拳, and I'm on the premise that the speaker doesn't necessarily speak grammatically-correct or as-dictionary-defined-wording Japanese.
> For example, logically speaking, "みんなで合宿する" may be a redundant and incorrect experssion because it means みんなで"みんなで泊まる", to those who are very keen to "correct" Japanese. haha (just joking)
> I want to say that there must be native-individual-speaker's vagueness and difference against wording because they've learned and used wording not by dictionaries, but by their actual lives and experiences.
> Each individual's definition against a word may "differ" more or less, and we usually ignore the difference, except some situations such as making a dictionary, making a law, making a business contract, or discussing on here.
> 
> この文面の「合宿」が「泊まり込む・夜を過ごす」という意味が含まれているのか、「缶詰状態」(で一日以内のそれも昼間だけ？、または宿泊も含んで数日？）のことを意味しているのかは、究極のところ、話者本人に確認しないとわからないことだと思いますが、普通はネイティブは適当に自分なりの解釈で読み飛ばしているのが実情だと思います。どっちでもいいこと（といってはおしまい）ですが、「みんなで並々ならぬ時間を裂いて、とか、みんなで並々ならぬ努力をして、みんなで大層頑張って」くらいの意味としてこの話者は言ってるのだろう、と読み飛ばしばしているのではないでしょうか。
> 少なくとも野原でのキャンプやキャンプファイヤーや焼きマシュマロは想起しません。


Even interviewee does not say it here, reading other interviews, I know staff travelled to 伊豆高原 sometimes. Probably, it's the case here. 
友よ、あなたはみごとに説明してくれてどうもありがとうございました。


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> this idea seems to imply that they gather around in a specific place to discuss a problem


Yes, 合宿 is also a casual business term that means this. You might not know yet, though.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Yes, 合宿 is also a casual business term that means this. You might not know yet, though.


友よ、改めて感謝しています。


----------



## 810senior

frequency said:


> Yes, 合宿 is also a casual business term that means this. You might not know yet, though.


I see. Just to break it down.  (who ever think that they might have been going to literally camp out outside?)


----------



## Flaminius

But at least shouldn't sleeping over in the venue be a requisite?


----------

